# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Recent pics of Lee Powell & Mike Morris

## rruhl

"Mike's 10 weeks out from the Miami Pro Invitational and Lee Powell just placed 12th, right behind Jason Arntz, at the Ironman this past weekend."

Jeff McFarland PT

http://www.musclemayhem.com/forum/cg...ST;f=15;t=9932

----------


## rruhl

Pictures

----------


## rruhl

More pictures

----------


## BigMatt

is that chris cormier sitting next to them?

----------


## goldenFloyd

4 plates on the military smith machine is a lot of weight.

----------


## GetNBig

Thats a pretty sweet looking gym.

----------

